
Show HN: Multipart/form-data parser based on Cython (supports parsing chunks) - siddhant
https://github.com/siddhantgoel/streaming-form-data
======
milancurcic
I have used the multipart package:
[https://github.com/defnull/multipart](https://github.com/defnull/multipart)

Does your library add have any extra functionality beyond those in multipart?

Specifically, is it possible to get access to the file-like object before
writing it to file (and of course, without loading it into memory)?

